# New project



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

It's coming along pretty good.........I think. Wife wanted a desk we looked at a few pieces of junk on Craigslist. Thinking I could do better I said I would make one. Well, she's holding me to it...should have kept my mouthshut.
Anyway she just wanted something plain with lots of drawers and no longer than 52"

Here's what I've come up wits so far, what do you think will it work?


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Clean design. What's with the washer fasteners? Do they leave before finishing?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

be sure to draw out a nice pattern on the top, use a router to cut it (and round the edges), put on a stain and a self leveling epoxy LOL j/k

it's going to be nice when finished..be sure to post pics


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Those are my poor man's clamps. They actually work pretty good, it is just dry clamped in the picture to make sure everything is square and no big cracks.
I took all the screws out and glued and screwed everything back to clamp together. After glue dried I removed all screws and washers and drilled the holes to 1/4" and installed 1/4 x 2" walnut dowels. I also put a walnut edge around the top.
I still need to make the drawers with walnut pulls. This project has been stalled by my back troubles. Went to Doc this morning and was refered to a new pain management specialist.

Bill, I hate that self leveling epoxy stuff, it looks great but is a pain in the rear, I made 25 table tops for a restaurant years ago and used it on them, swore never again.



Texas1960 said:


> Clean design. What's with the washer fasteners? Do they leave before finishing?


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope the back heals! Dealing with pulled muscles in the ribs right now. It will be great when you get it done. Keep posting pics as you go along. I'm bad about taking progress pics.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Finally got the first coat of oil on it today.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

It really is looking good. Thanks for the look !


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very fine work


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking!


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice. Clean lines and a beautiful color contrast.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice!!


----------

